

You don't really think that Sage has failed, do you? - adamnemecek
http://sagemath.blogspot.com/2014/08/you-dont-really-think-that-sage-has.html

======
lutusp
What a shame. I've been involved with Sage for a number of years and I find it
very useful. I didn't realize it was languishing in quite the state that Stein
describes.

It would be a shame if it morphed into an expensive online subscription
service from its present form as a downloadable desktop/laptop app that I have
installed on all my machines and use nearly every day.

